# Shooting the "Don Quixote"



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello guys

I have been shooting today with this beautiful slingshot made by

I would like to show off these two videos











Thanks for watching


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Me gustan tus blancos!!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Excellent shooting! I like the target covers...they stand out well against the blue.

That is one beautiful slingshot. It belongs in the hands of someone that can shoot it to it's full potential.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

That is some fine shooting there my friend..thanks for sharing the video..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent shooting! I like your camera setup in your shooting videos too. Gives a perfect picture of shooter and targets.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Excellent shooting! I like the target covers...they stand out well against the blue.
> 
> That is one beautiful slingshot. It belongs in the hands of someone that can shoot it to it's full potential.
> 
> Todd


Not going to lie, when I designed it, it was designed for Gaspar.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excelente Gaspar , un fuerte abrazo :wave:


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments guys


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

GrayWolf, on 23 Oct 2014 - 03:11 AM, said:
Excellent shooting! *I like the target covers...they stand out well against the blue.*

That is one beautiful slingshot. It belongs in the hands of someone that can shoot it to it's full potential.

Todd

I did them very patiently few months ago. I took pictures of the process but I didn't have spare time to do a thread specifically about them. I will do it asap.

You will like them.

They are stuffed inside with rice to absorb the energy of the impact. The white and black bulls are leather stuck with contact-glue. After, you cut two faces of red felt and sew them along almost the full circumference. You leave a small space to fill them up with rice. When it is already filled up, finish sewing the circumference.

Then , once the circumference is "sealed", you sew the back of them with a wide elastic strap... and fianlly it's done.


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Good shooting! Like the target setup too. Enjoyed the video!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely shooting! You are very steady. No wonder you do so well in competitions.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Great shooting!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

NICE shooting and I love the target setup. Now to find rubber to cut disks. Do you have many "bounce outs"?


----------

